# Rates for ATV plowing



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I had a friend who helped out plowing with an ATV in the last storm. He mainly plowed the city walks and a coulpe of really small lots. This was done mainly to help out the sidewalk crew. He didn't have to get off the machine to shovel and all were close enough that he drove the ATV from site to site.
He told me to just pay him what I think is fair. After looking at my contracts and his hours and what I'm paying for shoveling and salting, it looks like $40 / hour is what works for me. 
Is this fair to him?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Yea all day long


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I would think so.

Iplowsno

how has your year been?

been pretty quiet around me only had 1 big storm and maybe 3-4 small ones.

I've done more pulling the kids around on a sled then plowing snow.

still its seat time on the atv which is alway's a good thing

sublime out


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

IPLOWSNO;1955308 said:


> Yea all day long


Thanks! I had no idea what to pay an ATV sub.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

He should be happy with that pay and if he isn't there's someone else out there that will be!


Sublime, feels like I plow my driveway everyday oh that's because I have lol

For work though it's been lame this year, took a new job farther east right outside of the heavy snow zone! In kicking myself now lol

My house is buried, I broke my vee in half, by the time I get done at work I have a foot in my own driveway and sometimes I say I'll do it tomorrow but I'm at work and when I get to it it's a foot and a half two foot I'm dealing with!

Plows paid the price for it though, had to have my buddy come over when I broke it in half, I had it good enough for using half a blade but not able to stack it up high as I like closing in my driveway

Had my buddy come over and push the banks back so now their 8' tall all the way around my property!

I've been working on my 2000' back road right now, it's pretty narrow right now but the old Honda just pushes thru!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

for the amount of abuse you put that plow through I supprised the Cycle country V has held up all these year's.

I would think you'd just get a straight blade and go to town can find them used pretty cheap.

put the V in V and just use to open up the deep snow's and use the straight for all the pushing and pilling that you due.

good luck sublime out


----------



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

I get 45/hr for my atv for sub work. So depending on your market that sounds very fair.


----------

